# Burns trailers/dog boxes



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if Burns has a website? I've googled around but haven't found anything. Thanks!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't think hehas a website. But he's in Virginia.

Mabe try a search on Burns Machine.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Richard, I couldn't find a website searching on Burns Machine either. Oh well....


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

TRy this:

Burns Machine Shop Inc
16475 Ridge Rd
King George, VA 22485
(540) 775-0283


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you very much!


----------

